# need a picture!!



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

looking for a image of someone running 1.5 wheel spacers with a 5 plus 2 offset on a 2012 brute with a 2" lift. Can't find one and looked all over. Preferably showing how far the tires stick out.


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's one of my '13 with 1.5 spacers and 5+2 offset

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

No problem. Those are 27s by the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

anyone else?


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I run 1.5" wheelspacers all four corners with no lift ,running 2"-2.5" fender flares.
29.5-10-12 front & 29.5-12-12 rear outlaws on stock rims.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

^ thanks


----------



## ColtenG (Feb 3, 2014)

Some more shots of the lift and wheel spacers. But its 2009


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
Just waiting on tires/rims and programmer


----------

